# Experience points on the CS exam



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

Does it help to have a reserve academy/aux experience under your belt? Do you get any points for having reserve academy? Would someone with aux/reserve academy be picked over someone without? Thanx


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

*Re: reserve academy.....*

Experience gained as a Reserve Officer can be used to gain previous experience points on the CS exam. I know its not a lot but it could be enough to break a tie which could mean a big difference. As far as auxiliaries I really don't know if they qualify for the extra points I've heard both yes and no, I would call CS to find out.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

To have points counted as an auxiliary you must have performed work in a *paid status*. All of your auxiliary hours don't mean squat but if you work paid details that will count. I think when I submitted mine I only had something like 450 detail hours that counted toward preference points, well it didn't even add up to a point it was more like 0.04 and they rounded down to the nearest number so it didn't help at all.

Unless you have a ton of detail hours as an aux I wouldn't even bother. Now reserve officer is a different story especially if you are working on a regular basis.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

How does the point system work for full time experience? How much time equals what in points???


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Southside";p="52725 said:


> How does the point system work for full time experience? How much time equals what in points???


 Good question, I didn't even bother to attempt to figure out their calculations as it just wasn't worth my time...


----------



## hupd451 (Nov 20, 2002)

It works out to about 1 point for every 4 years of service. Good luck


----------

